# A New Brakeman



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought that you'd all like to see a new figure of a brakeman I just finished. I picked it up in Hickory, NC, at the Nat'l Narrow Gauge Convention from the Sundance Central Railroad. 











This, along with the others in the Sundance series, is a very well sculpted and cast resin figure with loads of personality. Nevertheless, being true to my nature, I did make a few modifications — added a hat, shortened the right leg so he would fit on my Hartford long caboose, and detailed the Ozark Miniatures lantern a little. The figure came with two different left arms so he could be posed holding on to either a horizontal or vertical grab iron. The head is a separate casting so he can be portrayed looking in any direction or exchanged with another from the series.











To paraphrase my friend Richard Schmitt: The Sundance Central group has created several of these figures for use on their railroad and to eventually make them available for sale to the 1:20.3-scale railroad community. They will start casting the figures soon and will announce when they will be available for sale.











This figure is a portrait of one of their Sundance Central team members that past away in 2010. His name was Brian Nolen. According to Richard, Brain was a fantastic modeler who brought some much talent to the modeling world. I think this figure is a nice memorial to their friend.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice figure, very good working on painting and posing it as usual.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm very impressed Jack, I did not think you could see that much for so much detail.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Jack!! Great job!!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful and fantastic figure . 
I have been a train watcher since 1950 or so , and watched a lot of switching when they used hand signals and lanterns , and flags , and years ago I had a HO figure that would hang on a car while switching or a locomotive , and I have always wanted a figure or 2 , to switch with in large scale also . 

I was a train watcher with my father , and was around the Southern yard crew so much , I thought they were family .
Thanks for showing the figure and photos .


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Jack.... Very fitting where you placed him... 

Nicely, nicely thought out and well done....


----------

